# Remove Rust from Cast Iron Bed Rails



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

wd-40 and a wire brush should work well.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

naval jelly


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

electrolysis (spelling) and a kid's pool? This is not hair removal . Try googling electrolysis and rust/paint removal. Battery charger, water and Arm & Hammer *detergent ( not baking soda)*. If you go this route, pay attention to safety precautions due to the gases that may be released. I did part of an old cast iron stove, but I did it outside.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have a picture? I've never seen a cast iron bed. 

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.........

I've seen Cast Iron footboards,+ headboards,..... But not rails.......

It really depends on the Finish you want to end up with,.......

If you want it back to the grey Metal state,....... Sandblasting is pretty hard to Beat........

If you're trying to knock off the heavy rust,+ then repaint it,...... A Wirebrush would probably do.......

'course,....... There's Abunch of ways to Chemically Etch it,...... 1 of which is noted above......


----------



## cpalmer67 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

*Rusty metal*

I wire brushed the scales off some iron porch rails a few years back and brushed on "Rusty Metal Primer" and applied glossy black paint when it dried. They still looked great two years later when I sold the house. The primer was in the rustoleum area of the hardware store but I think it might have been a Red Devil product. It came in pint and quart cans. Oh yeah, I have an old farm bell I also did and it still looks great. I painted it with flat blck paint so the pitting wouldn't be obvious.


----------



## bustersean (Jul 24, 2009)

*the rustoleum area of the hardware store*

What else do you find in the rustoleum area of the hardware store?


----------

